# What's going on with the Voightlander 20mm?



## FunPhotons (Dec 31, 2012)

They have a new rev of that line of lenses with a machined focusing ring rather than rubber grip. They've introduced the new 40mm with this feature, but the old 20mm has been discontinued and the new one isn't out yet. I believe it was supposed to be introduced in early summer. 

Does anybody know anything about this lens?


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you be a bit more specific about the lenses you're talking about?

I never heard of any Voigtländer lens with a "machined" focus ring - I'm not even sure what you mean.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.voigtlaender.de/cms/voigtlaender/voigtlaender_cms.nsf/id/pa_fdih7pyj95.html

Latest rev of the lens has a metal focus ring, previous version was rubber. Announced early last year, at the moment you can't buy the lens at all


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.voigtlander.it/store/obiettivi-serie-sl-ii/c-skopar-sl-ii-3-5-20-mm-asph-canon-eos

The italian distributor has it, you may send them an email to ask if they're shipping to Germany


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 5, 2013)

Absolutely nothing with regards to the 20mm on Voigtlaenderrumors.com


----------

